# Slimming World Syners Sept 2010



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies, and welcome to the new slimming world syners thread. 
LBS Lost This Week 
Total LBS Lost So Far
LBS Left To Get To Goal


Monday
Naya69 = 35.5lbs/80.5lbs
daniandbaby = 15lbs/15lbs
reversal = 2.5lbs/10.5lbs/13.5lbs

Tuesday
lou1234 = 4lbs

Wednesday
MrsTJ = +1lbs/2.5lbs/93.5lbs
africaqueen = /27lbs
sugarkane = /53lbs/17lbs
Rah = /36lbs/20.5lbs
lucky3 = /3.5lbs
truly_blessed = /16.5lbs/8.5lbs
catkin1508 = /7lbs
mum 2 three = /2lbs
flutterbaby = 22lbs
vicki.mummy = 14lbs
Lisa84 = 2lbs/7.5lbs/38lbs
holywoodmum = 3lbs/18.5lbs/24lbs
Thursday
MrsQ = 28.3lbs/43.5lbs
Shortie1990 = 8.5lbs
LoolaBear = 8lbs/85lbs
xLaurax = 36.5lbs/25lbs

Friday


----------



## Elli21

I take it you dont need me to contact admin now then...i wasnt being rude, i have literally only just got your message.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi 

I have lost 23lb so far and get weighed on wed. Back to class for me tonight! will update later and let u know if i have gained or lost since last weigh in xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Found you, ok I got weighed today and lost 2lb total loss so far 42.5lb 27.5lb to go, weigh in on wedneday.

Finally got my 3 stone seems to have taken ages to get from 2.5 stone. Going on holiday to my mums after next weeks weigh in so I hope I can stay on track while there.

Well today has been very exciting, I was picked to be a Quinny Caster and have had a new Quinny Zapp Xtra delivered to me this afternoon (I know sad life I lead, but im a pramaholic so to be able to test and review one is great). :haha::haha:

Ok going to catch up on the other thread and will post peoples replies on here for when you all make it over.


----------



## Rah

4magpies said:


> We went to the actual krispy kremes shop at the trafford centre where they make them, its amazing! :haha:
> 
> xxx

Thats the 20min drive for me!!!! been a few times but park at the other end now lol


----------



## Naya69

do they have a krispy creme in the arndale i work in there so can nip out and get one i'm dying to try them.

hi add me please my weigh in is on a monday and my siggy tells you how much ive lost up to now :thumbup: thanks xxx


----------



## Rah

Naya69 said:


> do they have a krispy creme in the arndale i work in there so can nip out and get one i'm dying to try them.

DONT DO IT lol
I shop in asda now so im not tempted in tescos lol


----------



## africaqueen

Well went back to class and was gutted i had to pay £15 to keep my history as i have not been to class since June! :-( would of thought with the reason why i didnt go for ages, they could of wavered it?! anyway, i have to go to class to keep on track so had to pay.

I have lost 0.5lb since i last weighed myself in boots a few wks ago, so lost 23.5lb now.
If i lose 2.5lb this wk i will get my club 10 award 

Well done on the losses this wk xxx


----------



## Rah

I think the £15 is the same as a joinign fee and 1 week which is what you would of paid anyway but at least you get to keep your history

Right whats the plan of action for 2.5lb loss this week??


----------



## africaqueen

I am going to write down everything i eat, eat loads of ss foods and i am doing a 5 mile walk for charity on sat nite so that should do some good 

xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on weigh in this week everyone.

Right AQ as Rah said whats the plan? Want to do a fit thing with a few of us together? How about a big cycle where we collectively travel the distances to each others houses over a month or something??


----------



## africaqueen

I am doing my 5 mile charity walk sat night  its for the hospice and il be wearing a bright pink t'shirt and bunny ears and starting the walk at midnight  xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Hi ladies Rah has come up with a good idea, if you could pm with your weights, and what night you weigh in than that way I defo wont miss anyone out while going through this thread and keeping it updated.

Thanx for the idea Rah xx


----------



## Rah

MRSTJ said:


> Hi ladies Rah has come up with a good idea, if you could pm with your weights, and what night you weigh in than that way I defo wont miss anyone out while going through this thread and keeping it updated.
> 
> Thanx for the idea Rah xx

no probs (id also post that in the 1st post as well)


----------



## MRSTJ

Well done ladies on the weight losses so far this week, and I look forward to seeing plenty more next week :thumbup: I will delete everyone's weekly weights on a sunday so that way we start with a fresh week
If anyone has any idea's on the best way to run this thread I would love to hear them and wont be offended :flower:


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

I'm back from me first new weigh in and I lost....4lbs Yay, I'm pleased with that having had my lunch out glitches at the weekend :) Hopefully lose 3 lbs next week and get a 1/2 stone. Not sure I get the award though as I am just losing what I put on since the BFP. The old manager was there tonight and she was lovely - was really pleased to see me and told everyone how well I'd done before, bless her :)

My friend lost 5lbs too so she was v pleased :)


----------



## sugarkane

Thank you for the new post Mrs.

AQ sorry x post, how many lbs until your at the right bmi

Naya nice to see you back, have you had a weigh in yet??


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss Lucky! great!!

Sugarkane it is around another 35lb intill my bmi is below 30 so a way to go yet... hope to manage it by xmas tho if i have the willpower... lol. I am deffo gonna it my best shot now as i want to get cracking with that IVF next year xxx


----------



## Rah

Not that anyone will but what if we have a gain? will there be another colour for a gain?? (jsut thinking of xmas and what my sister has already got in chocolate wise!!!!


----------



## MRSTJ

yep i can do a different colour for a gain, but i know you lovely ladies wont be having any of these. or if anyone doesnt want to tell us how much they have gained i can just simply put a + instead x


----------



## daniandbaby

Can the recipe page from the old thread be added?


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm here, found it! got to remember the numbers now tho....... hopefully the ticker is going to help me out. started 28th May ane weigh in on a Wed. Only managed anoth 1/2 last night so 16.5 lost so far. x


----------



## Rah

daniandbaby said:


> Can the recipe page from the old thread be added?

How about a recipe thread???? just for dinner ideas no chat all chat on this thread??


----------



## africaqueen

Can someone email me the password please ? i didnt get given a pin at class so will ask next wk. thx xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies, a recipe thread has now been set up so if you have any recipes you would like to share please put them in this thread. This way all the recipes are in one place instead of having to search through the pages in this thread xx


----------



## MrsQ

HIya i was a member of the origional thread and went a bit awol. 

Can i rejoin? i have lost 28.3lbs so far. 
xxx


----------



## lucky3

MrsQ said:


> HIya i was a member of the origional thread and went a bit awol.
> 
> Can i rejoin? i have lost 28.3lbs so far.
> xxx

Welcome back MrsQ - I've just started again to!! :blush: How are you doing?

Clare x


----------



## MrsQ

not bad, had loads of stress trying to move and really went awol and put 2 and a half pounds back on but back on it as of today. 

Had fry up sw style.
Lunch will be a batchelors pasta sauce
dinner will be chick pea dahl and rice.

he is cheese for the pasta and x2 alpen lights

syns will be ketchup with bfast.
xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

MrsQ said:


> HIya i was a member of the origional thread and went a bit awol.
> 
> Can i rejoin? i have lost 28.3lbs so far.
> xxx

Welcome back :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back MrsQ!! Missed u! im just back on track too ;-)

Been good again today and had no syns! woop woop xxx


----------



## MrsQ

good good I been good and stuck to it. But had half a honeydew melon mmmmmmmmmm and a shape yoghurt for deserts dinner.

Tomorrow 

Bfast - x2 weetabix and milk with canderel (a and b)
Lunch - Quorn Cottage pie 5.5 syns
Dinner - fagitas

Snacks fruit.

x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Been good again today and did overtime today so kept me busy cos the wkends are usually my lethal time! lol. Got my midnight walk for charity tonight so 5.5 miles walking should do my loss some good this wk eh?  xxx


----------



## sugarkane

AQ Well done very proud of you, good luck with the walk xx


----------



## catkin1508

HEEELLLOOO im back and now found the new page!! GLad to see eveyone is getting on ok-i've got my holiday out the way and im going back to class on wednesday to weigh. Got on the scales tonight and have gained 6lbs over holiday!! But its given me the kick up the arse to get on and lose the weight- i got a bit upset too as struggled to walk some of the hills and my ankes were killing and i just get so upset as i hate the thought of not being able to run around after my son....im starting again as of tommoro as i want to look back a year from now and be on the road to thin.


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls, im not going back to that class! the leader is not very good really. I had to pay the £15 to keep my history and she knew the reason why i had not been there(losing my baby, fertility and nearly dying) and then on thursday nite i text her for the pass word and she never replied... then i get a text from her last night saying she would text me the pin today and she never bothered! what am i wasting my money for? clearly there is no support from her. Can i change classes or what? xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hi aq yeah you can attend any class so i would see if there is another xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

catkin1508 said:


> hi aq yeah you can attend any class so i would see if there is another xxxx

Thanks 

Do u just go along to a different class ? or do u have to explain why u changed and pay again? xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

africaqueen said:


> catkin1508 said:
> 
> 
> hi aq yeah you can attend any class so i would see if there is another xxxx
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Do u just go along to a different class ? or do u have to explain why u changed and pay again? xxxClick to expand...

Have you got the credit card thing yet? If you have you can go to any class as all your details are stored on that. If not you may need to get your weighing in sheet to take to the new class x


----------



## Rah

I swap between clases as long as you have your mambership card you will be fine if not go to class this week get everything you need and find another class there should be loads around through the week just check who the cons is i know mine does 4 classes so make sure you dont get the same one!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well i did my midnight charity walk last nite and managed to complete it in 2hrs. Walked 5.5 miles and feel really proud of myself cos i have not walked that far in ages 
Was good fun and managed to raise almost £200 for the hospice 
Been lazy today and had a roast dinner in the pub but back to being good from now 

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well done AQ!!

I have made an attempt to get back on track but slipped on a cupcake!! Apart from that im quite pleased with myself could have eaten loads of choccie today but AF is visiting and it makes me 10 times worse!! Ive sat down and re read my books tonight and am starting the extra easy plan tommo!! Fingers crossed m 1st day goes ok. 
I was looking at joining slimming online but it says £60 to join but dont say if you then pay by direct debit monthly?? Thinking group on a wednesday might be what i need instead. Hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## snowy-willow

For the past 7 weeks I have really been struggling to follow the plan in any shape or form.

I am 25 weeks pregnant and I really need to kick myself and get my head back into it for not only myself but for my baby.

I am currently in the process of moving - don't move for a few weeks but am back and forth from my boyfriends so we can pack, measure the new house for curtains, fridgefreezer, paint etc. so for some of the week his mum is cooking and although she does try her best I am finding it really hard as when hungry I can't just make a healthy snack. I have fruit but I am having days where I could just eat it all. I guess there is just so much tempation about I am really struggling to keep myself on plan.

I keep saying to myself right tomorrow I must go back on plan but then I just don't and I can't get myself to stick to it.

Maybe I need to come up with some kind of reward system but then the reward system would fail when I have no control over what I am given. Then there is the question of what to use as a reward as can't really afford to treat myself to much at the moment and obviously don't want it to be food.

Anyone got any ideas of how to get myself back onto plan? I don't go to class anymore as I am moving soon and to be honest didn't enjoy my class and it just was costing too much.


----------



## catkin1508

snowy-willow take each day as you can- it makes it so much worse when someone else is cooking for you. Also i found some days i would have no cravings and then another i would eat everything sweet in sight and found i had an addiction for milk!! I think its harder being pregnant but if you put the will power in now it will pay off loads when you have the little one!! I wish id stuck to plan thru my pregnancy as now im 2 stone over my pre pregnancy weight plus what i needed to lose to start with. 
Sorry went off on a tangent then- could you not politley ask if you could cook your own meals as your feeling a bit all over the place?? and so dont know what your stomach wants at the moment??


----------



## catkin1508

can anyone look up the syn content of taveners fruit jellies??


----------



## snowy-willow

catkin1508 said:


> could you not politley ask if you could cook your own meals as your feeling a bit all over the place?? and so dont know what your stomach wants at the moment??

My Boyfriend's mum is very territorial when it comes to the kitchen. Nobody cooks in her kitchen but her! Doing cereal for breakfast is the closest anyone is allowed to get to using the kitchen! At christmas my bf said we would wash and his nieces and nephew could dry and you would have thought he suggested she never stepped foot in the kitchen again!

Breakfast is usually ok here as I can have weetabix with banana or just fruit. She loves cooking so never minds making something slightly different for me (although I feel very guilty!) but sometimes things creep in without her even realising.


----------



## MRSTJ

catkin1508 said:


> can anyone look up the syn content of taveners fruit jellies??

I couldnt find taveners fruit jellies on the site, but i typed in the basic bit for the syns for fruit jellies and it said this

sweets, basic, fruit jellies, each 1 syn
sweets, basic, fruit jellies, 28g 4.5 syns

I hope this helps x


----------



## catkin1508

thanks mrstj on facebook slimming world site it said a box of the above was 2 syns for 170g because they use sweetner instead of sugar and are fat free??? might have to get the nutritional content to check!!


----------



## snowy-willow

Have managed to be really good so far today. The only syns I have had were a swedish chocolate bar called a plopp which are 6 syns. Tonight I am having mash and defrosted sausage casserole minus the sausages (was cooked without sausages in it so no fat from them) It was made by bf's mum and as far as I know there is nothing naughty in there but I have some syns left over just in case.


----------



## catkin1508

OMG i am soooo not well. Going to group tommorow morning as my stomach is churning 
:0( hoping as ive not been able to keep anything down i might have lost something! Ill let you know what i weigh etc tommorow xxx glad everyone is doing ok


----------



## africaqueen

I have been good again today so thats all week of being a saint! haha.
Get weighed tomorrow morning so hoping to have lost 2.5lb so then iv lost 10% of my body weight  woooo cnt wait to get weighed for a change! lol

xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

AQ i look forward to you updating us tomorrow saying you've lost 10% of your body weight :happydance:

Where are you monday weigh in ladies? Looking forward to updating your losses this week :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

i get weighed in 2hrs and feel sick i have had such a bad week been emotional eating i know i have been doing it but just couldnt stop myself :cry:
although i went out on sat and didnt drink as i knew how bad i have been all week so im hoping for a maintain at best and a gain of 0.5lb to keep me at my 2stone 7lb loss 
i dont want to go but will update you later


----------



## Rah

MRSTJ said:


> Where are you monday weigh in ladies? Looking forward to updating your losses this week :thumbup:

you will be busy today though seems most of us are a wed weigh in


----------



## catkin1508

yes im due to go in an 2hrs.....hoping i haven't put on too much.


----------



## MRSTJ

Well i have a few hours to go yet till i get weighed, so will have to watch what i eat till then. Ive had an ok week this week so hopefully i will see a lost on the scales tonight, but i have been doing the biggest losser in the wii this week and my body thinks it at the mo lol Also i have got to try and find time to make my cheesecake to take to class as its a taster evening tonight so fingers crossed the kids behave today and i can get it done x


----------



## Rah

-1 for me today was a real shock i had to check it was def a loss not a gain lol

back on track now 
I have 22lb to my target of 11 stone can i do it by xmas??? 
1.8lb a week??? dont think i will make that too much pressure and i will fail BUT think i will try for 11stone 9 so thats my 3 1/2 stone award for xmas means i have to aim for 13lb total 1lb a week 

lets see how that goes


----------



## lucky3

well done rah!!


----------



## catkin1508

well done rah- i weigh 14st 2.5lbs. im starting as if this is day one!! im aiming for 1 1/2 stone for christmas that would be amazing!! my first target is to get into the 13's!!
ive got my sons christening next week, am thinking of allowing myself say 30 syns to allow for alcohol and be good all next week so it wont throw the diet out too much!


----------



## lucky3

catkin1508 said:


> well done rah- i weigh 14st 2.5lbs. im starting as if this is day one!! im aiming for 1 1/2 stone for christmas that would be amazing!! my first target is to get into the 13's!!
> ive got my sons christening next week, am thinking of allowing myself say 30 syns to allow for alcohol and be good all next week so it wont throw the diet out too much!

good luck!!


----------



## catkin1508

thanka lucky i think ill be ok as the christening is at 2.30pm so i can have a massive sw lunch and breakfast so i will feel really full. We are doing the ploughmans buffet ourselves so am hoping i can sneak in a few sw bits that no one will notice like savoury rice and potato salad etc and then i wont use too many syns! Thats the plan so i can have a few drinks- i have noticed some ppl just limit there syns to 75 for the week so as long as you dont go over this your still within your allowence?/ Anyone do this??


----------



## catkin1508

yay good day so far today!!! im off to a good start!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses ladies 

I got weighed today and i have lost 1.5 so was really disappointed as wanted to have lost 2.5 so i was at my 10% goal but better off than on.
Aiming to lose 1.5 this wk as got a social wkend of work drinks and christening so cnt hope for much more really. Feeling so stressed trying to lose this weight fast so we can get on the IVF waiting list by xmas. Why is life so hard? :-(

xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Well done on all this weeks weight losses ladies.
Dont be down on yourself AQ you are going in the right direction and that is down, I know its hard not to put pressure on yourself, but if you try and relax a little and not put all this pressure on yourself, you WILL loose the weight you want before xmas, i know you can do it 
Well i lost a pound this week, slightly dissappointed this week but at least its going down and not up. I need to try and loose 3lb next week to keep on track of my 2lb a week so i will lose 2 stone by xmas, but i cant really see that happening as my sil is moving to america so i have 3 leaving meals out this week :-(


----------



## lucky3

well done everyone, lots of losses even if only small :)

I lost1lb which i was pleased with as I had another bad weekend. Now I am going to try much much harder this week and get a bigger loss next week.

come on girls, we can do it!!!


----------



## Rah

Thanks everyone

Well done on your loss AQ i know its less than what you wanted but a loss is a loss and all your work has been worth it you will be on that list by xmas

mrstj yay for your loss as well hope you get your loss for next week to keep you going for your target


AQ YOUR SLIMMER OF THE WEEK SO FAR :)


----------



## africaqueen

my total weight loss is now 26lb so could u update the first page please?
I have not updated my ticker for a few wks but have now xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well done on the losses next week and remember a lb off is better than a gain!! xxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies, how was everyones weekend? I have been bad over the weekend as my sil leaves us tomorrow to go and live in the us so there was a party plus we took her out for a meal to. So today im back on the plan and hopefully i havent done to much damage over the weekend. I so dont want to see a gain on wednesday, i would be happy with a stay the same if i dont have a loss, but not a gain.


----------



## lucky3

MRSTJ said:


> Hello ladies, how was everyones weekend? I have been bad over the weekend as my sil leaves us tomorrow to go and live in the us so there was a party plus we took her out for a meal to. So today im back on the plan and hopefully i havent done to much damage over the weekend. I so dont want to see a gain on wednesday, i would be happy with a stay the same if i dont have a loss, but not a gain.

yep, i'm the same as you, has a bad day yesterday but really don't want a gain :( feel sick this morning so not eaten anything that much and that hasn't stayed down (sorry tmi!) so hopefully today will be good :)

good luck everyone for a focussed week :)


----------



## snowy-willow

Ok so I have kinda been back on plan for almost a week - forgot to weigh myself though. I say kinda as I have been naughty and gone way over syns on a few days - it wasn't my fault Bean wanted the cake and custard, belgian bun and bat biscuit!! (not all in one day!)

My appetite has gone up recently so am trying to fill myself up on more fruit.

I am trying to curb the naughties as best I can until I move. Once I have moved I will be living in a small town without a greggs for belgian buns or bat biscuits! I will also have full control over my food and almost full control of what food is in the house (I guess I have to let my bf have some say!!)

By the time I move I will have about 10 weeks until I am due and I am hoping to be the same weight when I give birth as I was at my booking in appointment - last time I weighed myself the other week I was 4lb more than I was then. But to be honest if I am only 4lb more that I was at booking in when I go into labour I will be thrilled with that!

Anyway I am rambling on.

Hope everyone has had a good week and if you haven't don't get down just brush yourself off and put the past in the past - YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## catkin1508

hello all. 
well ive been good so hoping for a loss tommoro. Really trying a the moment. Then i have my sons christening saturday- although hoping if i have a big lunch i wont be as hungry to eat the buffet food! Am hoping even if i fall of the wagon one day wont hurt??


----------



## lucky3

snowy-willow said:


> Ok so I have kinda been back on plan for almost a week - forgot to weigh myself though. I say kinda as I have been naughty and gone way over syns on a few days - it wasn't my fault Bean wanted the cake and custard, belgian bun and bat biscuit!! (not all in one day!)
> 
> My appetite has gone up recently so am trying to fill myself up on more fruit.
> 
> I am trying to curb the naughties as best I can until I move. Once I have moved I will be living in a small town without a greggs for belgian buns or bat biscuits! I will also have full control over my food and almost full control of what food is in the house (I guess I have to let my bf have some say!!)
> 
> By the time I move I will have about 10 weeks until I am due and I am hoping to be the same weight when I give birth as I was at my booking in appointment - last time I weighed myself the other week I was 4lb more than I was then. But to be honest if I am only 4lb more that I was at booking in when I go into labour I will be thrilled with that!
> 
> Anyway I am rambling on.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good week and if you haven't don't get down just brush yourself off and put the past in the past - YOU CAN DO IT.

where are you moving to snowy? i am in norfolk too. :)


----------



## mum 2 three

I'm on my first week of slimming world is it ok if I join this thread x


----------



## catkin1508

course it is mum of three!! good luck with your first week how is it going???


----------



## snowy-willow

lucky3 said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have kinda been back on plan for almost a week - forgot to weigh myself though. I say kinda as I have been naughty and gone way over syns on a few days - it wasn't my fault Bean wanted the cake and custard, belgian bun and bat biscuit!! (not all in one day!)
> 
> My appetite has gone up recently so am trying to fill myself up on more fruit.
> 
> I am trying to curb the naughties as best I can until I move. Once I have moved I will be living in a small town without a greggs for belgian buns or bat biscuits! I will also have full control over my food and almost full control of what food is in the house (I guess I have to let my bf have some say!!)
> 
> By the time I move I will have about 10 weeks until I am due and I am hoping to be the same weight when I give birth as I was at my booking in appointment - last time I weighed myself the other week I was 4lb more than I was then. But to be honest if I am only 4lb more that I was at booking in when I go into labour I will be thrilled with that!
> 
> Anyway I am rambling on.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good week and if you haven't don't get down just brush yourself off and put the past in the past - YOU CAN DO IT.
> 
> where are you moving to snowy? i am in norfolk too. :)Click to expand...

I am moving from Norwich to Halesworth in Suffolk - luckily as my dad lives here and it is the nearest city and best place to shop I will be returning a few times a month.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Been sooo busy with work that i have not been on much, and i have been a bit shit the past few days on the plan so back on tomoz and aiming to lose 1lb by next wed cos due af tomorrow and not very good at sticking to plan when that happens either :-(
been very dwn the past few days so need to get back on track.
hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

mum 2 three said:


> I'm on my first week of slimming world is it ok if I join this thread x

Of course it is just let me know what day you weigh in on then I can add you to the front page :flower:


----------



## MRSTJ

Ive had such a bad day today so i havent stopped eatting. Im just feeling a bit low so ive been comfort eating so im now dreading the weigh in tomorrow :-(


----------



## snowy-willow

MRSTJ said:


> Ive had such a bad day today so i havent stopped eatting. Im just feeling a bit low so ive been comfort eating so im now dreading the weigh in tomorrow :-(

Hope your weigh in goes ok today. Don't let one bad day spoil your wonderful work so far. Put it behind you and get back on track. :hugs:

Yesterday I ended up having a bad day. I made my bf some mackeral pate (just smoked mackeral, horseradish sauce, natural yogurt and lemon juice) and he had crackers. I stupidly had a bit not realising I shouldn't have horseradish in pregnancy. So now I feel guilty for falling off the wagon totally and for having something that could harm my baby. I haven't had any pains (other than my normal pelvic pain) or bleeding or anything and Bean has kicked a few times so hopefully all is well.

Anyway after my naughtiness which was after I had had my lunch I realised I had eaten too much and suffered with stomach ache for most of the rest of the night so didn't eat last night.

Today so far I have been really good. Breakfast consisted of very low fat natural yogurt with some berries from the freezer (i have little pots in the freezer with some blackberries, raspberries and cherries in so I just have to get one out the night before), apple and banana with an cherry options - i am taking it to be the same as most of the luxury options at 3 syns. Lunch has been stir fried veg. So I am feeling good about my day so far just hope it continues tonight!

Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## daniandbaby

4.5 lbs off this week, bringing my total of 10.5 lbs in 3 weeks woooo hoooo


----------



## lucky3

daniandbaby said:


> 4.5 lbs off this week, bringing my total of 10.5 lbs in 3 weeks woooo hoooo

woah, that is GOOD! Well done :)

I'm not feeling v well so off work and I'm not going tonight...must let consultant know!


----------



## daniandbaby

asda have 2 packets of muller light yogs ( 6 pack) for 3 quid, all variaties.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Dani!!
Also just read ur siggie an u r a inspiration for young people that say they cnt change. u have done amazin girl!! ;-) xxx


----------



## catkin1508

2.5lbs off this week!!!! =) so happy heres to the same next week!!


----------



## daniandbaby

well done catkin


----------



## snowy-willow

Well done to everyone for the fab losses this week.

My good start yesterday turned into a not so good day after a bit of lemon cake and then some toast in the evening. Will try again today. I am determined to have some good days before I move but once I move thats it no excuses, I know I can do this.


----------



## daniandbaby

U can do it snowy , just think of the lbs coming off and being your dream weight!


----------



## mum 2 three

MRSTJ said:


> mum 2 three said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my first week of slimming world is it ok if I join this thread x
> 
> Of course it is just let me know what day you weigh in on then I can add you to the front page :flower:Click to expand...

i get weighed on a wendsday hun and lost 2lb this week x x x


----------



## mum 2 three

in my second week now first week i was a bit up and down i was a bit low so was eating quite a lot now into my second week im feeling more positive and hoping for a bigger loss this week x x


----------



## snowy-willow

The last few days have been going ok - not perfect but better than they have been.

Hope everyone is having a good week and has a great weekend


----------



## daniandbaby

I had a terrible weekend, on friday I had 2 packets of crisps ahd a massive bar of chocolate and last night I had nearly a whole large pizza hut to my self and chicken strips, I actually felt sick after..Weighed my self cheekily this monring and I haven't lost or put on, so thats something, back on plan today.

Got a job interview on Monday and Damn I am nervous, Really want this job!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I have been shocking the past few days as af is in town and its been a choc an junk food attack all the way! i am back on plan tomorrow even tho im feeling terrible cos af is so bad. I just HAVE to get back into it and lose this weight so we can have IVF an the pressure is killing me at the moment :-( Need some support big time x

Dani- what is the job hun? wishin u the best of luck xxx


----------



## Rah

Sorry i havent been around at all the last few weeks im really struggling with life in general at the mo so diet is not even been a consideration 
Im just really down about things with hubby well ex still cant get used it and finding it so hard i have been totally comfort eating

So Wed is weigh in and im expecting to of put 3lb on at least (my scales agree) so need to get back into it or i will be back where i was at easter 

on the plus side i got into a size 14 skirt in oasis yesterday and will buy it next week if i have a loss :)


----------



## daniandbaby

Job interview is with bhs, Really want this job, Been preparing this evening and Kye is going to nuresry for a few hours tommorow so I can go to ainterview skills work shop before my interview.

Rah, stay positive take one day at a time, let us know how the skirt looks next week :)


----------



## reversal

hi ladies i've just went back to class last monday weighed 11st10lbs. weigh in tonight i'd lost 3lbs but i'm struggling i'm just not in a great frame of mind. I'd like to lose 1,1/2 to 2 stones 
Daniandbaby your statment about you and your life past and present is lovely really positive x


----------



## daniandbaby

Had my job interview tonight, went quite well, will find out within the week if I got the job..Finegrs crossed.

Couldn't go to group tonight because of interview but weighed my self at home and I haven't lost or put on whcih I am really pleased about as I have been terrible this week, had pizza hut twice, loads of chocie, was terrible lol


----------



## daniandbaby

went to a diffrent group this morning and I lost 1.5 lbs how the hell did I manage that??? LOL Must be all the walkng coz I have seriouslly ate like a grandma pig this week.


----------



## sugarkane

Hi everyone im back of me hols and at this weeks weigh in I lost 7lb, so total of 3 and a half stone in 22 weeks, 20.5lb to go, will catch up on news later good luck wednesday weighers xx


----------



## daniandbaby

well done sugar kane 7lbs thats wicked especially as u was on holiday even more so..yay you


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone.

I am really struggling this this wk :-(
Really going to try get back on track 2moz. Taking lunch into work instead of buying junk and going shopping after work to get plenty of healthy stuff. Been a real pig eating chinese and chocolates :-( need to regain control. want to make sure we get on the IVF list xmas so we can start the new year with hope xxx


----------



## lucky3

Well done on all weight losses and hang in there everyone who's struggling. We all have good days and bad :)

I managed to lose 1 and a 1/2 last night so was v pleased. I have been ill for about 10 days so have not eaten the best but have not kept all of it down - every cloud :lol: !! have lost 6 and a half lbs since I restarted and 4 stone 1 lb since i started last year!


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing? iv been doing well but today have had some chocs and a roast dinner... other than that im doing ok. Not great but trying. Starting the gym this wk and aiming to go 2-3 times a wk after work  Went for a walk today and started making lunches for work instead of eating crap so hope i get can 100% back on plan this wk xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hello sorry not been around had no internet for a while! So far stayed the same last week but am hoping for a loss this week- have had a pretty good week but have had at least 10 syns per day- does anyone find this hinders their loss....thinking i should stay at around 5. Also does anyone switch between green and extra easy or do you have to do extra easy all week??


----------



## Rah

Hiya

Im back and im staying!!!

Had an awful few weeks to the point i didnt even go to class come on here i just ate basically so thats it on Saturday i woke up and decided enough is enough them 5lb i predict i gained in those weeks will be getting shifted!

So as i said saturday i woke up and been good since i know its only monday but no chocolate for breakfast (you can see where my mind has been last few weeks) 

My mini targets are as follows
WED 3rd NOV-i want to be back at 12st 8lb (where i was before i went off rails)
WED 1st DEC -12st 2.5lb (or less my 3 stone award)
WED 22nd DEC -11st something i dont care just to see 11st will make my xmas 
Well thats me and i will be doing my bestest to get there 

Im working Wednesday so will be getting weighed on tuesday this week eeeek tomorrow but soon its done the sooner i can start to get back on track


----------



## lucky3

Rah said:


> Hiya
> 
> Im back and im staying!!!
> 
> Had an awful few weeks to the point i didnt even go to class come on here i just ate basically so thats it on Saturday i woke up and decided enough is enough them 5lb i predict i gained in those weeks will be getting shifted!
> 
> So as i said saturday i woke up and been good since i know its only monday but no chocolate for breakfast (you can see where my mind has been last few weeks)
> 
> My mini targets are as follows
> WED 3rd NOV-i want to be back at 12st 8lb (where i was before i went off rails)
> WED 1st DEC -12st 2.5lb (or less my 3 stone award)
> WED 22nd DEC -11st something i dont care just to see 11st will make my xmas
> Well thats me and i will be doing my bestest to get there
> 
> Im working Wednesday so will be getting weighed on tuesday this week eeeek tomorrow but soon its done the sooner i can start to get back on track

good luck Rah - sounds like your head is in the right place now, yay!! You can do it gal :)


----------



## catkin1508

im not weiging at group tonight. hoping for a 1lb tonight. fingers crossed. X0


----------



## catkin1508

3lbs off tonight!! I am soooo happy my good behaviour has paid off now to do the same next week! xx Hope everyone is doing ok today x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done catkin! 

I am really struggling with ideas for lunches for work... any ideas? im sick of the same thing... ham butty or tuna pasta... lol xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies would you mind if i joined in this thread i've lost 11 and half lb so far and i get weighed in on a wednesday i haven't picked an ideal weight yet for me i'm doing mini goals as i have alot to shed :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies would you mind if i joined in this thread i've lost 11 and half lb so far and i get weighed in on a wednesday i haven't picked an ideal weight yet for me i'm doing mini goals as i have alot to shed :blush:

Welcome:flower:
Glad to see someone new join the thread.
Not been much activity here lately and its a shame cos could do with some support this wk:blush:

xxx


----------



## reversal

hi I lost 2lbs tonight so 5lbs in total and 19lbs to go, great thread


----------



## flutterbaby

thanks aq i love places where you get mid week support i go on line but the slimming world web site doesn't talk back lol how are you getting on with plan i must admit i don't ... well haven't been on much since having my little man way to many poopie bums lol but now i've found a thread relavent to me at the mo i will drop into chat but i will be confessing my naughties lol if i can't tell you ladies who can i tell lol:haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss reversal!!

Flutterbaby- i have to admit i have been crap the past few wks on and off it... really struggling with emotional issues and worrying i wont manage to get my bmi below 30 for IVF next yr... its a rollercoaster of emotions this year. HAVE to lose the weight though so i can be a mum an my dh a dad so gotta get my wilpower back big time. I dont go to class cos i found it very useless and also i work diff shifts so cnt commit. xxx


----------



## sugarkane

Welcome flutter.

Great weightloss this week, but wow its been quiet.

AQ Ive made this for lunch before and it was great, although if reheating id drop the egg and add cheese, its very filling an a little goes a long way. Ive even done it without the mince and added sweetcorn which was nice. https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/nasi-goreng


----------



## flutterbaby

i'm gonna be honest i did class a few years ago and i will say i hated the class but i found another one in my area and i liked the way that was run much better my advise is go to class it's so worth it in the long run i don't smoke that 5 pounds a week is my pleasure i have 2 classes i ulternate between one in morning and one in the afternoon so i can get weighed weekly or i cheat big time cause i loose focus and think i'll be good tomorrow only it never comes i can relate to the wanting a baba and loosing weight i have 4 kids all boy's i was desperate for my last baba and tried for 6 months and failed i conviced myself i was because i gained loads after my 3rd my periods became irreg and i did slimming world and became pregnant i continued sw and only gained 3 lb the whole 9 months i know it's so hard to focus when you have other stresses but just think everytime you want naughty food think about your baba , it may help if you get an outfit for baba and hang it on your wardrobe as a daily reminder of what you want :hugs: hunny for the stresses and this hard time


----------



## Rah

Well a 4lb GAIN for me this week which to be fair was better than what i expected so thats me targets well on the way feel very positive about this now 

Im out on Saturday night for a friends 30th so will have to be extra good this week to allow for the drinking as im not giving that up lol
I went shopping yesterday and got all good things in and all cooked meats for work and thats what i pick on at night so im back to being good no more chocolate for me :happydance: well till xmas anyway:winkwink:

Hope everyone is doing ok im going to be trying to get on here as much as i can over the next week or so getting the extra support i can

My mini targets 
WED 3rd NOV-i want to be back at 12st 8lb (where i was before i went off rails)
WED 1st DEC -12st 2.5lb (or less my 3 stone award)
WED 22nd DEC -11st something i dont care just to see 11st will make my xmas


----------



## daniandbaby

I have had a terrible week and a half but haven't gained anything which I am pleased about, Evening and Nights are the worst time for me, is there any nice things I can pick on, Low syn or free?


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies, sorry i havent really been about lately, it's been mad in my house. First my son was poorly, then we had a hospital appointment for my daughter and now i have a horriable cold :nope:
But im now back :happydance:

Welcome to flutterbaby :flower:

lucky - can you give me an update with what you have lost so far and what you have left to get to your goal, as with that brill wight loss last week im now confused lol :dohh:

AQ - sorry you feel like nobody has been about to help you when you have needed it, im back on top of this thread now so i will try and help

Rah - good luck with your mini goals that you have set, you can do it

daniandbaby- i will try and have a think of some low syn snacks for you

Sorry if ive missed anyone, well done on the weight losses so far look forward to seeing more for this week :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Hope life gets back to normal now mrstj! 

I have lost 6 and a half do far, can't remember what my target was, as it's just a whilst preggers one!! Perhaps scrub it out and I'll just do the best I can and record what I've lost :) 

Had a rubbish week this week, keep eating crap. Grrrr!!

Aq I do egg fried rice with left over rice, just chuck in some veg or whatevers around. Can you reheat stuff at work? Or do a spare jacket spud. Scoop out middle mix with cheese and onion or laughing cow extra light. Then microwave at work. Yum yum. I'm doing that tomorrow!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 
well today i have been good all day! :-O lol
Here is what i have had...

Brekky- porridge(heb and hea)

dinner- pasta n sauce, yoghurt.

Tea- steak, new potatoes, salad and melon

Supper- melon an yogurt

So i have been saintly today! lol. Just taking it day by day and trying my best.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

got weigh in today argh lol been so good all week i'm gonna deserve the full fat casserole my aunt is cooking for me bless her shes a skinny bean and say's i'll cook a healthy tea for you i said write recipe down and i'll work out syns it starts roast potatos with oil syn syn beef, veg, red wine, stock etc bless her thats not fat free but it has veg so must be healthy :haha: think i'll have a syn free day


----------



## catkin1508

sorry im a bit behind!! Daniand baby have you tried the roulade that is 2.5 syns!! U can eat the whole thing and its actually quite tasty!! Ill post the recipe up if you like xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Yes please catkin that would be great!


----------



## daniandbaby

Just had beef steak, sw chips , roast veg and sw peppercorn sauce..My god the peppercorn sauce is to die for, first time I made it tonight. Defo reccomend it!


----------



## sugarkane

Hi guys I sts this week im very mad with myself but at least its not a gain, I just feel Ive let myself down, because I know its from picking and I cant stop doing it. Any help you can give would be great.


----------



## lucky3

i put on 3lbs this week :( i have eaten some rubbish this week but it still seems a lot so I am hoping some is the baby. Am going to try harder to overcome my cravings this week...it has been for sweet stodge like cake :( might make some scan bran buns as they not too bad!!


----------



## catkin1508

lucky if your pregnant give yourselve a break! I found whilst carrying Jaiden i would have weeks sts then put on like 5lbs!! Dont be down about putting on anything not whilst your pregnant xxxx


----------



## flutterbaby

i lost 1lb this week:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on any losses and for the pg ladies... dont be too harsh on urself. relish every moment and just keep healthy. dnt b too strict tho xxx


----------



## Rah

I have had a fab 2 days lol jacket with beans for lunch and sandwich for dinner (all backwards because of work i dont usualkly get a evening meal break so sandwich on the go is best at least i eat something!!)
sandwich was healthy from B as well so only syns was the flora extra light i put on 
Today is going to be the same i think but having a nice steak with the jacket not beans will be interesting isobelle hasnt had steak yet shes had beef though so should be ok 

Going out tomorrow after work so think i will alternate with diet coke and vodka and DC mainly coz i cant handle my drink anyway but im going to loose this week no matter what


----------



## africaqueen

I have been naughty again :-( went Trafford centre last nite with dh and we had meal in la tascas. we shared 5 dishes and had bread an glass wine, then we had smoothies. Today i have had some crisps and a cupcake in work... aaah. wkends are my downfall! gonna be good again from tomorrow and aim to have lost 7lb by the time i go to Poland on 12th nov. Really gonna try and do that xxx


----------



## reversal

weekends are my downfall and its so hard to stay on track


----------



## Rah

Well i was out last night had a few drinks and not a diet coke in sight but hey i dont care i had a fab night and no food on the way home so thats ok with me
I had a bacon sandwich (HE-B) so that was good just got the roast dinner at mums tonight eeeek why does she have to make such nice potatos??? will limit to 2 if i can 

Feeling confident this week i really hope i have lost!


----------



## Lou1234

Please can I join in on this thread? :flower:

I joined Slimming World just 2 weeks ago. I lost 2.5lb at my first weigh in and we'll see on Tuesday how I have done this week!

I'm TTC at the moment and know that every lb I can lose before it happens can only be good for me!


----------



## daniandbaby

Rah said:


> Well i was out last night had a few drinks and not a diet coke in sight but hey i dont care i had a fab night and no food on the way home so thats ok with me
> I had a bacon sandwich (HE-B) so that was good just got the roast dinner at mums tonight eeeek why does she have to make such nice potatos??? will limit to 2 if i can
> 
> Feeling confident this week i really hope i have lost!

aint potattoes free?


----------



## daniandbaby

Lou1234 said:


> Please can I join in on this thread? :flower:
> 
> I joined Slimming World just 2 weeks ago. I lost 2.5lb at my first weigh in and we'll see on Tuesday how I have done this week!
> 
> I'm TTC at the moment and know that every lb I can lose before it happens can only be good for me!

welcome and good luck!


----------



## MRSTJ

daniandbaby said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> Well i was out last night had a few drinks and not a diet coke in sight but hey i dont care i had a fab night and no food on the way home so thats ok with me
> I had a bacon sandwich (HE-B) so that was good just got the roast dinner at mums tonight eeeek why does she have to make such nice potatos??? will limit to 2 if i can
> 
> Feeling confident this week i really hope i have lost!
> 
> aint potattoes free?Click to expand...

All depends on how/what you cook them in


----------



## MRSTJ

Lou1234 said:


> Please can I join in on this thread? :flower:
> 
> I joined Slimming World just 2 weeks ago. I lost 2.5lb at my first weigh in and we'll see on Tuesday how I have done this week!
> 
> I'm TTC at the moment and know that every lb I can lose before it happens can only be good for me!

Welcome to the thread x


----------



## MRSTJ

Hiya, how is everyone doing? Well i have to say that weekends are my downfall as well. I jumped on the scales this morning and i havent lost anything yet. I need to lose 2lb every week so that i will lose 2 stone by xmas, and so far im already 2lb behind, so note to self must try harder.


----------



## catkin1508

hiya all and welcome to Lou1234- i usually struggle with weekends but have stopped myself this weekend and if i fancy something naughty im having either WW chocolate dessert at 60 cals a pot-3 syns its enough of a choccie hit or a mini milk 1 1/2 syns. Hoping for 2 tommoro at weigh in. Anyone else find they can hardly eat anything before they go- my weigh in aint till 5.30pm!! I need to lose a stone before christmas if i could lose two i think i would scream with delight!! I cant imagine that day so am concentratin on half a stone at a time- ive got 4 1/2 till my first 1/2 stone as have gone back to group now.


----------



## MRSTJ

catkin1508 said:


> hiya all and welcome to Lou1234- i usually struggle with weekends but have stopped myself this weekend and if i fancy something naughty im having either WW chocolate dessert at 60 cals a pot-3 syns its enough of a choccie hit or a mini milk 1 1/2 syns. Hoping for 2 tommoro at weigh in. Anyone else find they can hardly eat anything before they go- my weigh in aint till 5.30pm!! I need to lose a stone before christmas if i could lose two i think i would scream with delight!! I cant imagine that day so am concentratin on half a stone at a time- ive got 4 1/2 till my first 1/2 stone as have gone back to group now.

Im the same as you, i hardley eat anything on day of weigh in and i weigh in at 5.30pm aswell. Last wed all i had before weigh in was 2 slices of toast, how bad is that :dohh:


----------



## Lou1234

I eat as normal on weigh in day. I don't weigh in until after 7 and there is no way I'd get through a day's work on not a lot of food!!

If I eat as normal on every weigh in day then it shouldn't make too much difference.


----------



## catkin1508

im the same as u MRSTJ all ive had today is one tin of ravioli- and just drank loads- it seems daft but i worry that if i eat normally i will gain like 5lbs!! Got a nice syn free tea of gammon, egg and chips to come home to though!! Hoping for 1lb tonight so fingers crossed x


----------



## Rah

Thats one of the reasons i found a morning class so i can still eat all day but as lou1234 says if you eat the same or similar each weigh day shouldnt make a difference


----------



## catkin1508

down 1 and a half!! whoop whoop on track for a stone by Christmas. hows everyone else doing


----------



## reversal

hi i lost 2lbs tonight 7lbs in total and 17lbs to go


----------



## flutterbaby

well done all the ladies with weight losses i'm just about to sit and plan my weeks food as i'm skint and feel it will be best or i'll cheat got spuds so at least syn free chips are on the menu i may push the boat out and have a egg lol


----------



## Rah

-1.5lb for me was so close to being 2lb it took ages to decide slightly gutted but Yay 2.5next week and im back to the 12 8lb I was


----------



## Lou1234

Well done on the losses this week! :flower:

I lost another 2.5lb at weigh in tonight which I'm really happy with!


----------



## reversal

Lou1234 said:


> Well done on the losses this week! :flower:
> 
> I lost another 2.5lb at weigh in tonight which I'm really happy with!

thats a great loss. i'm aiming for a loss next week even half a pound will do


----------



## sugarkane

Great loss ladies well done, I lost a 1lb this week, going slowly but still going. Off to make a shopping list, needs to be cheap too im short this week, bloody xmas. Good luck with weigh in everyone who is due.

AQ are you back on track??? xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

I had 2 and half week of eating alot of junk and takeaways, was still eating my breakfast and lunch slimming style, dont know how I never put any weight on, been back on plan since tuesday , Im not going near the scales untill 2 weeks and keeping on plan!!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Hi all, just thought id let you know im selling some SW books, in the buy/sell section :https://www.babyandbump.com/home-electrical/449914-slimming-world-books-directory.html


----------



## reversal

weigh in tomorrow and I think i've put 2lbs on as i've had a really bad weekend, I had indian take away on friday and 2 bars of galaxy(dh fault he bought them) I had pizza and a chicken burger on saturday but today I have tried. OH WELL :haha:


----------



## MRSTJ

Well ive had a terrible week so far just cant stop eating crap. I think it because i feeling a bit fed up lately, the past 2 weeks ive stayed the same, my body is still messing me about after having little one as im now entering my 3rd week of being on my period :-( and i just seem to be struggling with the kids and keeping the housework up to date. So im gunna make myself get back on the plan today so wish me luck.


----------



## reversal

MRSTJ said:


> Well ive had a terrible week so far just cant stop eating crap. I think it because i feeling a bit fed up lately, the past 2 weeks ive stayed the same, my body is still messing me about after having little one as im now entering my 3rd week of being on my period :-( and i just seem to be struggling with the kids and keeping the housework up to date. So im gunna make myself get back on the plan today so wish me luck.

hope you've had a good day, I think everyone gets to that stage at some point when you just think to hell with it.
I lost 1lb )reallly dont know how) taking total to 8lb 16lbs to go


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, sorry not been on much. So busy with the amount of hours im doing in work and im exhausted :-( well i have been on and off non stop but got weighed earlier and i have managed to lose a measly 1lb so at least i have lost 10% of my body weight now so happy with that. Back ontrack big time frm 2moz. wanna be below 16 within a few wks. I am going to Poland xmas shopping for a few days with my friend next wk so cnt wait for that and will do loads of walking so should do me good. Really need the break too! 

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## shortie1990

I didint know there was a dieting section!! I started slimming world, and had my first weigh in last thursday, where i lost 6lb!! will update on thursday for my second weigh in!!


----------



## africaqueen

well done Shortie! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

africaqueen said:


> well done Shortie! xxx

Thank you! :D


----------



## Lou1234

Well done Shorty!

Well I've had my third weigh in and lost 1.5lb! Really happy with Slimming World - eating loads and losing weight!


----------



## shortie1990

Lou1234 said:


> Well done Shorty!
> 
> Well I've had my third weigh in and lost 1.5lb! Really happy with Slimming World - eating loads and losing weight!

Well Done! :thumbup:


----------



## MRSTJ

All updated. Well done shortie for a brill 1st week last week and welcome to the thread. Well done ladies on the weight losses so far this week. Well im dreading my weigh in tonight as i havent been good all week, hopefully i havent done to much dmage tho.


----------



## shortie1990

I've got my weigh-in tomorrow morning, very nervous, had a few little slip ups!


----------



## sugarkane

Welcome shortie, well done on the weight loss everyone your all doing so well.

Good luck Mrstj will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Nice to see you back AQ an well done on the 10% thats a great hurdle to have overcome.

I have lost 2.5lb this week very pleaed. Total 53lb lost and only 17lb to go im finally seeing the end of my journey just need to give myself a little push on the exercise front as I have let that slip. Anyone have any good recepies recently??

Its been really quiet on here recently hope no one is struggling, I will try my best to be around more as we all need support at times.


----------



## shortie1990

sugarkane said:


> Welcome shortie, well done on the weight loss everyone your all doing so well.
> 
> Good luck Mrstj will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Nice to see you back AQ an well done on the 10% thats a great hurdle to have overcome.
> 
> I have lost 2.5lb this week very pleaed. Total 53lb lost and only 17lb to go im finally seeing the end of my journey just need to give myself a little push on the exercise front as I have let that slip. Anyone have any good recepies recently??
> 
> Its been really quiet on here recently hope no one is struggling, I will try my best to be around more as we all need support at times.

Well done!


----------



## africaqueen

well done ladies on all the losses and good luck to the girls yet to weigh in 

I have been good today, and tomorrow going to nandos with a few girls frm work so will have chicken an rice. Going to see Saw 3d after the meal so might lose the cals.... lmao.

Hoping to be 16.3 before i go to Poland next fri so really gonna try this wk xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

I have been keeping to plan, I have decided not to go to group anymore as it falls on a Monday and Im usually a bit skint by then and I dont really find group usefull most of the time I pay to be weighed as I cant stay as have to sort lo out.

I started a work trial job in matalan today, Really hope I get it! Have managed not to weight my self as I was obsessing and weighing my self twice a day..lol

Will stick to weighing in on a Monday evening at 8pm and take it from there.

Well done on all the loses girls!


----------



## reversal

daniandbaby said:


> I have been keeping to plan, I have decided not to go to group anymore as it falls on a Monday and Im usually a bit skint by then and I dont really find group usefull most of the time I pay to be weighed as I cant stay as have to sort lo out.
> 
> I started a work trial job in matalan today, Really hope I get it! Have managed not to weight my self as I was obsessing and weighing my self twice a day..lol
> 
> Will stick to weighing in on a Monday evening at 8pm and take it from there.
> 
> Well done on all the loses girls!

good luck i hope it still works for you :hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ya ladies sorry i jumped ship last week fil was on hospital but i was a good girl then i lost 2lb and i've lost 2lb again this week i resisted the sausage rolls at the hospital and had a banana instead pfftt lol so thats 1 stone 2 and half lb to date yay set my self a christmas target to loose 6 and half lbs so i get my club10 so we'll see hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

WOW, people are doing really well, keep it up!!

daniandbaby hope it goes well going alone, you have done so well so far!

I have decided to set my current weight as target and try to maintain until i give birth. Then I am going to shift those last pesky stones!!


----------



## shortie1990

Hey Ladies, I lost 2 1/2 lbs this week :woohoo: Very happy, so thats 8 1/2 lbs in two weeks :D :D


----------



## lucky3

shortie1990 said:


> Hey Ladies, I lost 2 1/2 lbs this week :woohoo: Very happy, so thats 8 1/2 lbs in two weeks :D :D

well done:happydance:


----------



## hanniebean

Hey girls :)
I'm starting slimming world next week due to my health visitor referring me for free :)
Is it good? heard a lot of good things about it :d xx


----------



## reversal

shortie1990 said:


> Hey Ladies, I lost 2 1/2 lbs this week :woohoo: Very happy, so thats 8 1/2 lbs in two weeks :D :D

wow :happydance::happydance: great work


----------



## shortie1990

hanniebean said:


> Hey girls :)
> I'm starting slimming world next week due to my health visitor referring me for free :)
> Is it good? heard a lot of good things about it :d xx

its fantastic!


----------



## sugarkane

sorry for the late reply but I love slimming world, wow I wish I had of been refered for free, im going it alone but getting there slowly, 25 weeks an I have lost 53lb, best diet ive ever done, tried it before EE but couldnt get my head around it.

I have been picking more and more the last few weeks so I have now tackled this head on and im taking all opportunities out of the way before I even think about eating them, so far so good, although I think that I will gain this week as I put alot on after weigh in last week. Atleast if I am aware of this I may not be too upset on Wednesday (not gained before so not sure how I will handle it really.)

Hope your all doing fine, its quiet so taking that as a good sign.


----------



## reversal

hi ladies i've lost 1 and a half 14 and a half to go


----------



## sugarkane

Well done Reversal thats a great weight loss and not much left either.


----------



## reversal

sugarkane said:


> Well done Reversal thats a great weight loss and not much left either.

thanks, your weight loss has been great 53lb wow you must feel like a different person x


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi ladies,
can i join you? i'm starting on SW again tomorrow - i had some time out because i got married but i'm ready to start again. I have to lose 9lbs for my IUI treatment but i would love to lose 2 stone :D
can someone PM me the password for the website please?


----------



## daniandbaby

I lost 3 lb bringing my total down to 15 lbs wooo


----------



## sugarkane

Reversal I feel great, ive got more go about me now. I didnt realise how I looked before until my DP showed me a before and after picture, that certainly gave me a little push to stop picking, although its too late for this week, next week I WILL be back on track.

Well done Dani thats a great loss,.

Welcome back to SW Vicki, unfortunately they dont do passwords anymore you have to get a personalised pin from group now sorry.


----------



## vicki.mummy

thanks Sugarkane - wow that's annoying!!! i guess i'll have to use the book more then :D :D i'm feeling okay about being back on the diet i think!!! i'm going to weigh myself in a little while then i'll put on a new ticker.

hope everyone has a good diet day :D


----------



## sugarkane

I know its a pain without a password, but if the book doesnt have what you need ask on here and someone will help, I find the book very strange sometimes. 

Hope your weigh in goes well.


----------



## LoolaBear

can i join in?
ive been following SW for three weeks now. first week i lost 5lbs, second week i lost 3lbs (was naughty that week and had a cheeky chicken kebab saturday night :blush:)
and am to weight myself this week tomorrow. i feel like ive lost quite a bit already and going by my meassurements ive lost an inch from my waist already aswell!
ive got a target of getting into a size 14(UK) by the 18th january 2011. this is my target for now. i am currently a small 18(UK) so nearly into a 16(UK) already but as the 18th jan is my wedding day and i have got my wedding dress already i am determined for it to fit as other wise i will be going to my own wedding butt naked! :blush::haha:
after that i want to be a size 10 but realisitically im looking at a size 12. in total ive got about 85lbs to loose but before the wedding ive got about 20lbs to loose.
i love slimming world! cant believe i never started it before.

so will update tomorrow with new total weight lost but so far its 8lbs. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

also what i love about slimming world are the recipe ideas that hove come flooding to me since knowing what i can have and what syn values certain things have, its actually made me understand more about exactly how bad something is for me. 

my fav recipe at the moment is:

about 15 king prawns, (raw, cooked doesnt matter really)
about 4-5 spring onions chopped finely
a clove of garlic crushed
a medium strength chilli chopped finely
28g spring onion and black pepper philidelphia (light)
1 small portion of whole wheat tagliatelli
side salad (whatever you like in your salad really)

cook tagliatelli as normal.
dry fry (or a couple of squirts of spray oil if needed) the spring onions, garlic and chilli
mix in the prawns and cook to preference.
add two table spoons of boiled water to the philidephia to make into a think sauce rather than a spread.
add mixture to the prawns and heat for 5 minutes.
you can either add the prawns to the pasta and mix or have them separated on your plate. add your side salad and away you go!

super filling, tastes amazing and only syn value is from the philidelphia (cant quite remember what thatis but i know its low lol but thats following the extra easy plan)
mmmmm yum yum could eat that everyday! infact im having it for tea tonight! xx


----------



## sugarkane

Welcome Loola nice recipe might have to try that, is it like the advert one?? I love the slimming eats blog she has got me through some hard times, although if theres something I fancy a simple google can normally bring up a sw friendly recipe. I wouldnt have made it so far if I didnt cook everything from scratch with plenty of herbs and spices.


----------



## shortie1990

Ive got my weigh-in tomorrow, and had an off week this week, so not looking forward to it, was im thinkin ill have put on:blush:


----------



## xLaurax

Hi ladies,

Can I join this thread please, been doing sw since June and been slacking recently so hopin by posting in here I can sort myself out again.

My total loss so far is 36.5lb's and I've got 25lb to target.

My weigh in day is a Thursday. I hope all you ladies are well, and well done to everyone on what they've achieved so far :)


----------



## vicki.mummy

my first weight loss goal is 14lbs, after that i'll set a new goal - i find it easier for me to use small manageable goals instead of one huge one :D


----------



## LoolaBear

sugarkane said:


> Welcome Loola nice recipe might have to try that, is it like the advert one?? I love the slimming eats blog she has got me through some hard times, although if theres something I fancy a simple google can normally bring up a sw friendly recipe. I wouldnt have made it so far if I didnt cook everything from scratch with plenty of herbs and spices.

i dont know if it is like the advert one but it is delicious, i jsut had to have it for my tea tonight!
and im loving creating recipes and everything from scratch, i used to hate it and would probably jsut have a microwave meal, but now anything the slightest bit naughty and i feel so ill afterwards its like my body is telling me this is it this is the time im meant to loose weight and get healthy. xx


----------



## sugarkane

Well better than expected I have sts, so pleased as now I over my picking phase (fingers crossed) and can reach my goal weight.

Welcome Laura

Good luck shortie and other thursday weighers.

Loola thats how its been for me, its like something clicked, I dont even know what made me start in the first place, I just woke up on morning and thought right lets do it.

Vicki I set myself a weekly weight loss goal, anything more than that an I dont do as good.


----------



## Lou1234

I know it isn't the same as the online site but there is a forum called minimins (you can google Slimming World Forum and it will come up) which has a couple of Slimming World sections on it.

It is really useful for finding out syns for eating out and other things like that.


----------



## flutterbaby

lost 1 lb this week i may set a mini goal not sure what yet


----------



## snailien

I've just seen this thread....



> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I went top the Dr regarding a bad knee and the Dr made a comment about keeping weight down, I've lost all my baby weight but was a bit overweight to begin with tbh!
> 
> Anyway, cut a long story short I asked the Dr if there was any help on NHS and she gave me 12 weeks slimming world vouchers.... billyf**cking bonus!
> 
> So... does anyone do slimming world? I've not done it before... I'm joining next week.
> 
> Had a look at their site but am interested to know about the following meals for example-
> How many syns?:
> 
> Breakfast - branflakes and soya milk??
> Lunch - Jacket potato and stir fried veg?
> Dinner - Beef mince bolognese and spaghetti?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## vicki.mummy

wow i want slimming world vouchers!!! LOL :D :D I'm really enjoying being back on the diet - i'm always excited about weighing :D


----------



## snailien

vicki.mummy said:


> wow i want slimming world vouchers!!! LOL :D :D I'm really enjoying being back on the diet - i'm always excited about weighing :D

Ask your Dr, they're available on the NHS :)


----------



## catkin1508

Hello all im finally back! Have been still doing plan and so far have lost 7lbs- although i think tonight i will show a gain as had an awful weekend as went to stay with some friends so had no control what they cooked- for example a huge roast cooked in oil!!!!! Oh well today is a new day!! How is everyone trying to catch up on the pages but not doing too well!!


----------



## vicki.mummy

i'm doing ok thanks :D :D can't wait till Wednesday weigh-in, i'm hoping to lose a few lbs each week - that would be good :D :D


----------



## flutterbaby

snailien said:


> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> wow i want slimming world vouchers!!! LOL :D :D I'm really enjoying being back on the diet - i'm always excited about weighing :D
> 
> Ask your Dr, they're available on the NHS :)Click to expand...

i think it's only in certain areas they are not bringing it in my area til this spring the consultants in my area was saying they needed us to tell docs how we do it when we go to them i have to get weighed for my pill so when they say i've lost weight i have to drill it in yeah i'm a slimming world girl :haha: don't think it will get me a voucher tho if i'm already there lol


----------



## flutterbaby

anyone had this i have been ill all week with tonsils so not ate much what i have ate has been on plan but i feel huge like i've gained and i don't know why was doing my gold bm but this week haven't as it really took it out of me just wondered if anyone has had this been bad stuck to plan then had a bad weigh on scales of ifthey don't exercise for one week but stick to plan have bad weigh in on scales:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies please can i join.

I have been at Slimming World this time aorund for 3 weeks. I have lost 5.5lbs so far and have another weigh in tomorrow night. FX i can get 1.5lbs off and get my half stone sticker :happydance:

Good luck everyone :thumbup: xx


----------



## reversal

lost 2.5 thats 10.5 in total and 13.5 left to lose, just a loss this week will be good as im feeling myself getting sick of it now


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey all, just had a quick read and found you on the 3rd thread I tried!!

Anyway, Bridget is 3 months old now and I've been back at SW for about 2 months now - 15.5lb off :happydance: I maintained last week despite being good and I've been good again this week so I'm hoping it pays off - weigh in tonight!! Not sure how much more I want to lose - probably another 27lb to get me down to 11 stone. 11 and a half might be OK, I'll see when I get there!!
This is my 3rd major attempt at SW, 6 stone the first time, and 4 stone after DD1... didn't put it all back on this time which is good :)
Wanted to ask about salad dressing, is there something about ones with less than 5% fat that makes them free, or did I invent that? (SW according to Lucy :muaha:)
Anyway, can I be added to the front page please, 15.5 off, 27 to go, weigh in on Wednesday...
Luce x


----------



## holywoodmum

flutterbaby said:


> anyone had this i have been ill all week with tonsils so not ate much what i have ate has been on plan but i feel huge like i've gained and i don't know why was doing my gold bm but this week haven't as it really took it out of me just wondered if anyone has had this been bad stuck to plan then had a bad weigh on scales of ifthey don't exercise for one week but stick to plan have bad weigh in on scales:shrug::hugs:

I had that last week flutter... I felt like I was carrying a half lb of snot around with me... not that I'd been exercising much but I think just being unwell makes your body shut down a bit - I maintained though, so not all bad, just felt bloated and uncomfortable... I've been good this week too so hoping it shows up for me now :) Just keep doing the plan and it'll get there :hugs: and well done on the BM, I need to get my arse in gear!


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck at your weigh in hun mine is tonight too. U will prob pull a good weight this week after being good and maintaining last week.

Well done on your weightloss so far thats fab!! I need to lose 40lbs to get to a healthy BMI. I think that is what i will set my target at xx


----------



## reversal

good luck ladies hope you both have losses x


----------



## Lisa84

Just got back from my class and i've lost 2lbs which means i've lost half a stone in 4 weeks :) Happy days!! xxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies, sorry i havent been about lately but i seem to be really struggling with the plan at the mo, last week i had a 3.5lbs gain and this week i had a 1lbs gain :-(

I think i have updated the front page correct but if you see any errors please let me know so that i can change it.

Also welcome to the new ladies that have joined us, and good luck to everyone and i hope you get the losses that you want for this week xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks Lisa, sounds like you're doing really well, half a stone in 4 weeks is great!!
Thanks MrsTJ, sorry you're finding it hard going right now :wacko: I know that feeling

Anyway, I'm back, didn't stay for class as I've a rank headache... but 3lb off :) that's me up to 18.5lb now!


----------



## flutterbaby

holywoodmum said:


> Thanks Lisa, sounds like you're doing really well, half a stone in 4 weeks is great!!
> Thanks MrsTJ, sorry you're finding it hard going right now :wacko: I know that feeling
> 
> Anyway, I'm back, didn't stay for class as I've a rank headache... but 3lb off :) that's me up to 18.5lb now!

well done hunny


----------



## flutterbaby

i lost 2lb ladies so all good 1 stone 5 and half total now whoop whoop:happydance: i want to set my goal as 4 stone so a little way to go :blush:


----------



## holywoodmum

keep at it flutter :)


----------



## Squidge

Can someone please explain how slimming world works? I want to give it a try but haven't the foggiest how to do it :haha: I'm not a big lover of fruit or veg but do like a bit of meat :haha: 

I can't afford to go to meetings so have no idea how I'd work everything out. I've only ever done WW in the past and lost 3st with that. All help appreciated :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, I am back with my tail between my legs... lol.
I have had a crap couple of wks. like a rollercoaster with plan :-(
Found out the bones running through my top gums are majorly infected and i have to have oral surgery so been comfort eating :-( been working lots of overtime cos cash rly tight and diet gone out the window. I am starting to get sick of myself now. I am desperate to have IVF yet i cnt find the wilpower to loose a few stones?! whats wrong with me? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Well i am back here and need to get back on track.
Tomorrow we are having a after work tea in wetherspoons for a colleagues 40th so what can i poss eat at spoons that is not over say 30 syns?? 

Well done on all the losses and welcome to all the new slimmers xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

af not really sure what they do at spoons the one round here i avoid like the plague food rot etc 
squidge the plan is alot like the core plan on ww as it's unlimited only splits meats and potatos


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft 2lbs on today ladies :( o wellback on it 2moro xx


----------



## holywoodmum

afruicaqueen do they not do baked potatoes? or steak? i've alwayys founf wetherspoons a good option|"" sorry crap typing, one handed...


----------



## holywoodmum

Anyway, now that I have both hands back... I can't believe I've been doing SW on and off for over 8 years and I only heard about syn free crisps last night!!
For anyone living in 'darkness' like I was... 
Take a spud, don't need to peel it really (waste of time if yuou ask em!) and slice it thinly - a mandolin or cheese slicer - spray a plate with fry lite then lay out slices in a single layer and spray more frylite. You can season them now or leave out the salt if they're for kids.
Fire them in the microwave for 3 mins on high, then take them out, turn slices (watch out the plate will be SERIOUSLY hot!) then another 3 mins on high... I was astonished, but it actually worked! You might need to twek the timings a bit depending on size of plate and power of microwave - 2 and a half is better in ours... enjoy!! My consultant assures me they're free on green or extra easy!!


----------



## flutterbaby

holywoodmum said:


> Anyway, now that I have both hands back... I can't believe I've been doing SW on and off for over 8 years and I only heard about syn free crisps last night!!
> For anyone living in 'darkness' like I was...
> Take a spud, don't need to peel it really (waste of time if yuou ask em!) and slice it thinly - a mandolin or cheese slicer - spray a plate with fry lite then lay out slices in a single layer and spray more frylite. You can season them now or leave out the salt if they're for kids.
> Fire them in the microwave for 3 mins on high, then take them out, turn slices (watch out the plate will be SERIOUSLY hot!) then another 3 mins on high... I was astonished, but it actually worked! You might need to twek the timings a bit depending on size of plate and power of microwave - 2 and a half is better in ours... enjoy!! My consultant assures me they're free on green or extra easy!!

i have them altho i cook mine in the oven peel if wanted slice into chips or wedges if want skin on put in water and boil on hob for about 4 mins until water in warm don't boil as they will be like mush drain and paper towel press dry fry light pan spread chips out frylight chips i add salt and pep or cajun for wedges for a nice change then i put in a pre heated 200 oven for approx 15 mins lush


----------



## reversal

0.5lb loss this week  11lbs lost so far  and  13 lbs to go


----------



## holywoodmum

flutterbaby said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, now that I have both hands back... I can't believe I've been doing SW on and off for over 8 years and I only heard about syn free crisps last night!!
> For anyone living in 'darkness' like I was...
> Take a spud, don't need to peel it really (waste of time if yuou ask em!) and slice it thinly - a mandolin or cheese slicer - spray a plate with fry lite then lay out slices in a single layer and spray more frylite. You can season them now or leave out the salt if they're for kids.
> Fire them in the microwave for 3 mins on high, then take them out, turn slices (watch out the plate will be SERIOUSLY hot!) then another 3 mins on high... I was astonished, but it actually worked! You might need to twek the timings a bit depending on size of plate and power of microwave - 2 and a half is better in ours... enjoy!! My consultant assures me they're free on green or extra easy!!
> 
> i have them altho i cook mine in the oven peel if wanted slice into chips or wedges if want skin on put in water and boil on hob for about 4 mins until water in warm don't boil as they will be like mush drain and paper towel press dry fry light pan spread chips out frylight chips i add salt and pep or cajun for wedges for a nice change then i put in a pre heated 200 oven for approx 15 mins lushClick to expand...

oh yes, i've done those too! wedges especially - these are totally like crisps instead of chips though!!


----------



## reversal

holywoodmum said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, now that I have both hands back... I can't believe I've been doing SW on and off for over 8 years and I only heard about syn free crisps last night!!
> For anyone living in 'darkness' like I was...
> Take a spud, don't need to peel it really (waste of time if yuou ask em!) and slice it thinly - a mandolin or cheese slicer - spray a plate with fry lite then lay out slices in a single layer and spray more frylite. You can season them now or leave out the salt if they're for kids.
> Fire them in the microwave for 3 mins on high, then take them out, turn slices (watch out the plate will be SERIOUSLY hot!) then another 3 mins on high... I was astonished, but it actually worked! You might need to twek the timings a bit depending on size of plate and power of microwave - 2 and a half is better in ours... enjoy!! My consultant assures me they're free on green or extra easy!!
> 
> i have them altho i cook mine in the oven peel if wanted slice into chips or wedges if want skin on put in water and boil on hob for about 4 mins until water in warm don't boil as they will be like mush drain and paper towel press dry fry light pan spread chips out frylight chips i add salt and pep or cajun for wedges for a nice change then i put in a pre heated 200 oven for approx 15 mins lushClick to expand...
> 
> oh yes, i've done those too! wedges especially - these are totally like crisps instead of chips though!!Click to expand...

oh thanks so much for putting that on about the crisps i have not heard of that one but i've just made some and they are lovely only problem though my dh also loves them so I have to share :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

well done on the losses ladies 

well i had tea in spoons and i had 5 bean chilli with a few tortilla chips and apparantly its around 5 syns for it all and it was tasty  had a small glass of rose too. making leek an potato soup for work tomorrow. Determined to shed this weight. Beyond desperate to be pregnant now so thats my incentive xxx


----------



## reversal

africaqueen said:


> well done on the losses ladies
> 
> well i had tea in spoons and i had 5 bean chilli with a few tortilla chips and apparantly its around 5 syns for it all and it was tasty  had a small glass of rose too. making leek an potato soup for work tomorrow. Determined to shed this weight. Beyond desperate to be pregnant now so thats my incentive xxx

great incentive good luck :hugs:


----------



## snailien

This is my 1st week of slimming world, weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

snailien said:


> This is my 1st week of slimming world, weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:

Welcome and good luck. You will love it 

For brekky today i have eaten 2 slices toast(heb) with a scraping of marge and jam(syned) and fruit. For lunch i am having leek an potato soup and yogurt.
Tea will be lean mince with pasta and homemade sauce 
I am feeling really back on track now, something clicked again the other day and everytime i want junk i picture myself pregnant and that wins everytime. Ob a major quest to get my bmi to 30 by feb 2011 so we can book in for fertility appt  xxx


----------



## Lisa84

africaqueen said:


> snailien said:
> 
> 
> This is my 1st week of slimming world, weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> Welcome and good luck. You will love it
> 
> For brekky today i have eaten 2 slices toast(heb) with a scraping of marge and jam(syned) and fruit. For lunch i am having leek an potato soup and yogurt.
> Tea will be lean mince with pasta and homemade sauce
> I am feeling really back on track now, something clicked again the other day and everytime i want junk i picture myself pregnant and that wins everytime. Ob a major quest to get my bmi to 30 by feb 2011 so we can book in for fertility appt  xxxClick to expand...

Looks like you have the right attitude hun and i'm sure you will do very well before Feb 2011. You always just need that pull of something that makes Slimming seem so much more important :)

How much do you need to lose to get to 30? I need to lose 12lbs to get to 30 and 40lbs to get to 25 ooft :dohh: xx


----------



## snailien

africaqueen said:


> snailien said:
> 
> 
> This is my 1st week of slimming world, weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> Welcome and good luck. You will love it
> 
> For brekky today i have eaten 2 slices toast(heb) with a scraping of marge and jam(syned) and fruit. For lunch i am having leek an potato soup and yogurt.
> Tea will be lean mince with pasta and homemade sauce
> I am feeling really back on track now, something clicked again the other day and everytime i want junk i picture myself pregnant and that wins everytime. Ob a major quest to get my bmi to 30 by feb 2011 so we can book in for fertility appt  xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! It's taken me a few days to get used to it so have been going over on my syns and I also have extra HE As and Bs as i'm breastfeeding I've discovered. 

Today I had:
B - Bran flakes & soya milk & a banana
snack - 6 almonds and some raisins
L - Tuna, broccoli & cherry tomato pasta
snack - small milkyway
D - Free beef chilli and rice

Wished I'd saved some syns for a sweet snack this evening though... Friday night in and I'm used to puddings. Meh! :munch:


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa84 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snailien said:
> 
> 
> This is my 1st week of slimming world, weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> Welcome and good luck. You will love it
> 
> For brekky today i have eaten 2 slices toast(heb) with a scraping of marge and jam(syned) and fruit. For lunch i am having leek an potato soup and yogurt.
> Tea will be lean mince with pasta and homemade sauce
> I am feeling really back on track now, something clicked again the other day and everytime i want junk i picture myself pregnant and that wins everytime. Ob a major quest to get my bmi to 30 by feb 2011 so we can book in for fertility appt  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like you have the right attitude hun and i'm sure you will do very well before Feb 2011. You always just need that pull of something that makes Slimming seem so much more important :)
> 
> How much do you need to lose to get to 30? I need to lose 12lbs to get to 30 and 40lbs to get to 25 ooft :dohh: xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun 
I have to loose a LOT before i hit 30... around 2.5 stones, but im determined to get there for the sake of meeting our baby that is waiting in the wings:cloud9: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing this wkend?

I had a huge brunch but all allowed so was well happy  I made gammon steak, scrambled eggs, tomatoes, mushrooms and toast.

For a treat i have had a 2 finger kit kat and for tea my dh is cooking jollof rice, goat and a homemade sauce with plantain  mmmm. I feel sooo into the plan again. Im glad iv got my wilpower back  xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Im doing fine thanks hun. Im feelin very motivated this week after a 2lb gain last week. Ive not had one slip yet? Im currently clutchin a glass of wine but it is fully syned and in my allowance :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

well done you! how long have u been on plan? xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Weeel this time 5 weeks. I have stopped and started about 5 times but like i said before im determined this time coz it means more to lose the weight than just lookin better xx


----------



## Lou1234

:hi: all!

I haven't posted in a while - been shying away from it!! I stayed the same the week before last which wsa lucky - I had a bad eating week. Bread and cheese started sneaking in along with the odd bar of chocolate.

That carried on to last week but not as much and I put on 1lb.

That was the kick I needed. Got to work early on Weds and went to Tesco and stocked up on fruit. Got myself apples, pears, kiwis and bananas which I worked my way through for the rest of the week. It really helping having a supply of fruit for when I got peckish. I'll be doing the same again on Monday morning.

So my stats for the front page are 1lb gain, lost 7lb so far and think I have 41lb to go to my first goal which I'll re-think when I get there!


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa84 said:


> Weeel this time 5 weeks. I have stopped and started about 5 times but like i said before im determined this time coz it means more to lose the weight than just lookin better xx

Yeah me too but deffo in it for the long haul now. Just cannot wait to see my bmi hit 30 so we can be referred to the fertility clinic and finally get on that waiting list for ivf  i wanted snacks tonight so i ate a few satsumas and a apple so really proud of myself that i didnt cave and hit the sweets! lol.

xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

morning all, had a so-so weekend... 24 hours off plan, which is very unlike me. But I'm not too mad at myself as I knew it was likely to happen and it was controlled not binging, which for me is a big step.
Hopefully one day out of the week means I could still maintain or even lose this week!


----------



## Lisa84

Aw hun i wouldn't worry to much about it. I purposfully give myself one day a week where i have a treat. It's usually a takeway. I find if i don't give myself a treat then i fall off the wagon in fab style and binge the whole week.

As long as you have been good the rest of the week the flexible syn system will kick in and you should be fine. I have barely any syns during the week and i use my syns for things like sugar in my tea and marg on my toast so don't use that many on a day to day basis xx


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ya hunnies i lost i lb last week so just half a lb then got my one an half stone award only i was eaning last week bf and this week have completly stopped bf so have knocked my a and b's back down to normal only went on my wii yesterday and it says i've gained 1lb WTF gutted mom said it may go before tomorrow but we'll see :cry: i'd be ok if i'd been bad but i've been sooo fricken good and and gold body magic if i've gained i will drop off wagon nxt week i know me to well lol my wii is usually the same as slimming world recording gains or losses etc so i'm bumm'd right now


----------



## Rah

Hi im back and im staying this time

Had a MAJOR wobble so thought i would do batter on my own just going to weigh in how wrong was i??? 4lb on and i was devestated all that hard work well this is me new start etc
I am to loose 7lb by xmas i get weighed on a wed so have 4 weigh ins so it works out 1.75lb a week I CAN DO THIS!!!
then i want to loose 3lb so i can just be into the new year 11 stone 13.5 lb lol but i WILL see tht 11stone in Jan I WILL

Hope everyone is doing good in going to try to catch up see whos still here and who has joined since i was here last


----------



## holywoodmum

hey flutter stick with it... wii sometimes measures different than SW scales, especially if on carpet it can change how it weighs. 
Hi Rah, I think i've joined since you were on! I like you 2.5 stone sticker in your siggie, where did youget that? oh and well done on losing 2.5 stone!!


----------



## Rah

holywoodmum said:


> Hi Rah, I think i've joined since you were on! I like you 2.5 stone sticker in your siggie, where did youget that? oh and well done on losing 2.5 stone!!

I stole it from the SW online thing when you enter your weight it comes up :)


----------



## Lou1234

Evening all.

I lost 4lb at weigh in this evening!! I put 1lb on last week and was determined to get it back off!!

This week I made a huge effort to drink lots of water and had a constant supply of fruit at my desk for me to snack on when hungry. I'm so happy!


----------



## holywoodmum

snailien said:


> This is my 1st week of slimming world, weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:




Lou1234 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I lost 4lb at weigh in this evening!! I put 1lb on last week and was determined to get it back off!!
> 
> This week I made a huge effort to drink lots of water and had a constant supply of fruit at my desk for me to snack on when hungry. I'm so happy!

well done!


----------



## Lisa84

Well Done Lou thats a fab weight loss!!

I sometimes find that if i have a slight gain it is usually followed by a big loss. I like it coz it feels like it's kick starting it again. I had a 2lb gain last (star week) and have my weigh in tonight so i am hoping for a big number xx


----------



## flutterbaby

good luck at weigh in's today:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Yey i lost 3 1/2lbs :happydance: 

Need to lose 5lbs in 3 weeks to get to my first goal of a stone before xmas :) :) xx


----------



## Rah

i lost 1lb this week GUTTED i wanted 2lb 
so now i have 6lb in 3 weeks 2lb a week seems so far away but going to get as close as i can to it
Got the wii fit back out tonight not been on in 396days oooops but i did 30mins and building up to zumba and my davina dvd next week so will try the wii fit everynight now get into routine and alternate wii and DVD I WILL get this fat off lol


----------



## flutterbaby

i had a 1lb gain this week and am totally gutted stopped bf and have reduced my a an b choices i have been crying i can't believe i gained did gold body magic :shrug: ...............................note to self keep going and you'll loosvthe lb next week :cry:


----------



## snailien

Well i did my 1st weigh in on wed and i only lost 2lbs!!! 

Gutted, cos i weighed myself on the wii fit and it said i'd lost 6lbs in 2 weeks so i thought i'd lost most of that during the 2nd week cos that's when i started slimming world!

The wii scales must really differ to the class scales!


----------



## sugarkane

Hi everyone im back after not been seen since page 20 or so. 

Well I have been bad but I hope I could be back on track (fingers crossed) nice to see some new and old faces here. Need to start going to group to get my last stone and a bit off but the weather has been too bad to go this week.


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya ladies.
Well i have been good the past 2wks but today i had a maccys cos was sooo cold on my lunch break and craved junk as due af tomorrow :-( Im right back ontrack tomorrow tho. Want to have lost 5-6lb by works xmas party on the 16th and to be under 16 stones by xmas. I am determined to do this and be fit and healthy in the new yr all ready for IVF.

Well done on the losses girls! i will be getting weighed on monday if i get a chance xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

evening all, well pants week for me, 1/2 on for the second week running. And I was out for tea straight after class and didn't even try and be good....

could do with some tips - we're on the road for 3 weeks over christmas, living out of the car and stopping with all and sundry - emergency snacks, and sensible food i can keep without needing a fridge?? well actually it's been so cold the car will be like a fridge!


----------



## Rah

so annoyed with me I had KFC it was really yummy though but aaahhhhhh never going to make my target now :(

Hubby is coming over later for a roast dinner (we are separated) so theres more syns on my roasties but i cant not have them lol

I dont know why i put the pressure on myself with targets always makes me go off the diet 
And im statiing each day with 1 syn i cant not have an advent calender lol


Hope everyone is having a good weekend will lookforward to weigh in updates starting tomorrow


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. I had a naughty wkend with lots of sweets and a take away... was working right thru so just ate on the go. I braved the scales today for the first time in wks and i have stayed the same weight frm last time :-( Not happy but glad iv not gained. I aim to lose 3-4lb by next monday now. I may of showed more weight than was true anyway as af arrived before and im super bloated, so hope next wk iv managed a few pounds.

Hope everyone doing well and surviving this freezing weather! xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I am a firm believer that flexible syns are the way forward. I have a takeaway every week nearly and still lose weight because i use flexible syns. On a day to day basis i don't use many syns so this makes up for it and i can have a takeaway. I think the important thing is to not get disheartened if you have a bad day and let the rest of the week suffer and fall of the wagon. Leave that day behind and make up for it the rest of the week.

AF will definately have effected you weight. I always gain on my star week. Keep it up hun you are doing fab and will get to your goal xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

holywoodmum said:


> evening all, well pants week for me, 1/2 on for the second week running. And I was out for tea straight after class and didn't even try and be good....
> 
> could do with some tips - we're on the road for 3 weeks over christmas, living out of the car and stopping with all and sundry - emergency snacks, and sensible food i can keep without needing a fridge?? well actually it's been so cold the car will be like a fridge!

hi ya hunny i'd take some bottled water and some flavoured water so it's like pop, grapes well any fruit, muller lights,the slimming world pasta peas and ham dish is nice hot or cold and slimming worlds egg fried rice is lush hot or cold 2 plus very filling taking a cool bag for some salad and tins of tuna or mackeral to throw a salad together in a luch box might be a plan and a flask of soup to start the journey the spiced tomato soup is a fat free option hope this helps tip to avoid burger king at te services welcome break sell jackets and kids eat free when the are 2 paying adults


----------



## holywoodmum

good tip on the wlcome breaks!! we don't have those in NI, i always just assume services=junk!!


----------



## reversal

Hi ladies I lost 3lbs this week so I got my 1st award 10lbs to go till I get to goal, i've just discovered mug shots so they seem to be my saviour good luck to the rest of you for this weeks weigh ins


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I have had a terrible few days diet wise :-( af is super heavy and painful. I had to come home from work yesterday and im off today too as i feel so ill.
I am off for 5 days frm tomorrow which is good. I have been eating choc an crap cos im craving junk and im stressed over my mums forthcoming test results for these lumps in her throat and lack of speech too :-( Tomorrow my friend who i barely see is coming to stay for our xmas drinks and then this sun its me an dh's 1st wedding anniversary so we are going for a meal to celebrate. Also had terrible news from a close friend, that her SIL died suddenly on fri from a brain hemorrhage and she is in bits so been rly sad for her and the family. Just a crappy wk diet and life wise, but im back on track as soon as i can manage to stick to it and get the shop for healthy supplies.

Hope everyone is doing well and well done on any losses xxx


----------



## Rah

-1lb for me today looks like the 3 stone award for xmas wont happen now though i cant loose 2.5lb for the next 2 weeks ah well will do it for new year 

Went out to get a dress for a night out in 10 days 1stly me in a dress never happens ever! and 2ndly size 14 thankyou very much :happydance:
and it was a 14 in coast as well i think their sizes are a little small lol 

I was very unmotivated but now i am getting it back i have lost 2 stone 9lb thats fab i would hate to think what i would be like if i never joined at easter 


Hope everyone else is feeling motivated think how fab you will look at xmas just a few lb less


----------



## sugarkane

Hi all hope your all well, im back on track and in just over a week have lost the 4lb I put on plus 2.5lb more so total now 54.5lb lost 15.5lb to go. Goal for next week is 1.5lb to get my 4 stone award


----------



## flutterbaby

sugarkane said:


> Hi all hope your all well, im back on track and in just over a week have lost the 7lb I put on and im now back to 53lb lost `

well done i got weigh in at 7 but the wii say's i put on again 2lb this time so we'll see 

rah i put a thanks because sometimes i forget how far i have come these past few years with my weight and even had a baba along the way a few lb's off would be great tho 

well wish me luck ladies as i never know been really good again and done yet another gold week at body magic but we'll see since i have stopped bf i never know :hugs::flower:


----------



## reversal

I got my bfp today so thats give me the best incentive to keep on track :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

reversal said:


> I got my bfp today so thats give me the best incentive to keep on track :happydance:

Congrats x


----------



## Lisa84

reversal said:


> I got my bfp today so thats give me the best incentive to keep on track :happydance:

Congratulations hun thats fab news xx


----------



## flutterbaby

reversal said:


> I got my bfp today so thats give me the best incentive to keep on track :happydance:

well done hunny :cloud9: for you and daddy


----------



## flutterbaby

well i lost 4 and half lb lastnight :happydance: the wii was chatting shit thank god


----------



## reversal

flutterbaby said:


> well i lost 4 and half lb lastnight :happydance: the wii was chatting shit thank god

thats great :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

congrats reversal!! will you keep up with the SW?
yay flutter!! it all comes good :)
I maintained :(
away from home now for 3 weeks from tomorrow will try and get to a couple of classes when I'm away but not hopeful to even maintain over the hols


----------



## shortie1990

Hey sorry I haven't been able to update for a while, I went to get weighed yesterday and i had lost 6lbs but I hadn't been the previous week s that was two weeks loss! So I'm not at 10st 8 I got my stone award and reached my club10! Sp altogether i have lost 18 1/2 lbs!


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hey, i havent been on for a while, but i have been doing SW since beginning on september and have now lost 38.5lbs! am doing it to help with TTC and today i got a BFP!!!!! am soooo excited and so thankful to slimming world as we have been TTC for 10 months so i am 100% the weightloss has helped, there's nothing stopping me now!!


----------



## Lisa84

Wow Shortie thats a fab weightloss well
done hun. I love your little boys name. Riley is on our shortlist of boy names :) xx

Congratulations Jazzy i hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## cath

Ooooh, only just spotted this thread, please can I join? I started SW in May but only went twice as we were having a really rough time with LO. I carried on doing it at home though & started back at group 2 weeks ago. In total, I've lost 21.5 lbs with another 17.5 to go to get me back to pre-preggo weight.


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on the weight losses and the BFPS!

Today is my wedding anniversary and i have had two croissants for brekky with fresh orange and cava... not a great start to the day but delish! lol.
Going for a meal tonight aswell so gonna write today off but back on track 2moz 

xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

Jazzy-NICU said:


> Hey, i havent been on for a while, but i have been doing SW since beginning on september and have now lost 38.5lbs! am doing it to help with TTC and today i got a BFP!!!!! am soooo excited and so thankful to slimming world as we have been TTC for 10 months so i am 100% the weightloss has helped, there's nothing stopping me now!!

well done hun :cloud9:


----------



## flutterbaby

holywoodmum said:


> congrats reversal!! will you keep up with the SW?
> yay flutter!! it all comes good :)
> I maintained :(
> away from home now for 3 weeks from tomorrow will try and get to a couple of classes when I'm away but not hopeful to even maintain over the hols

don't worry about it have a great time away just get on plan when you get back have a fab time hun


----------



## reversal

holywoodmum said:


> congrats reversal!! will you keep up with the SW?
> yay flutter!! it all comes good :)
> I maintained :(
> away from home now for 3 weeks from tomorrow will try and get to a couple of classes when I'm away but not hopeful to even maintain over the hols

yes i'll keep up with s/w hopefully it will take my mind off being pregnant as its a scary one after last mmc, hope you have a fab time away :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, can I join back? Had a BnB break. Back at SW classes.

Had some bad news at the hospital yesterday. Turns out both my tubes are blocked. Not just one like I thought, have to wait for more tests and OH's SA and to get my appoinment for the FS. My gynae said I need to get my BMI to under 30 so I need to lose about 17 more lbs.

AQ, long time no speak. Hope your good. How is the diet going?

Anyone else remember me?

xxx


----------



## maddysmummy

Hey everyone, 

Im due to join SW this week and am scared !!!!!!!
I cant believe a diet can be so simple? 

I have been speaking to a few people and think I have got the jist of the diet. Just need to get the books from joing to understand healthy A and Bs. 

I want to do extra easy and understand that I am allowed a healthy A and a healthy B a day plus up to 15 syns and free foods? Am I right in thinking that ?

Plus a friend advised that i should have salad, veg or fruit at each meal as a part of the meal ?


Is there anywhere i can go to see a list of everything for the ee diet or will i have to attend a class to get eveything ?

Looking forward to joining everyone. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## africaqueen

Hi hun.
Nobody uses this thread anymore so here is the link to our up to date thread ;-)

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-world-diet-support-thread-2011-part-2-a.html


----------

